# Milan: Leonardo ha rescisso?



## admin (20 Maggio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se confermata malissimo, vorrebbe dire ancora Veleno.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Andiamo bene.... chissà che c'è sotto stavolta.

E Berlusconi ultimi tempi, e poi i cinesi fake (ho sentito e letto talmente tante putt...ate a cui quasi ci avevo creduto in quel periodo che ha cambiato totalmente in mio vedere le cose sul Milan), ora sta cosa che non si capisce bene cosa sia con Elliott.. vedremo...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2019)

Temo vorrebbe dire che non crede nel progetto


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se confermata malissimo, vorrebbe dire ancora Veleno.



Sinceramente, se ancora smobilitiamo la società, il mio ultimo pensiero/preoccupazione è la conferma o meno di Gattuso...


----------



## Giangy (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Potrebbe anche essere l'indizio di qualche giorno fa, delle foto eliminate nel suo profilo Twitter. Sarebbe davvero un brutto segnale per il futuro.


----------



## Solo (20 Maggio 2019)

Ottimo dai...

Tutto in mano a Saitama...


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se è così, si tocca con mano che qualcuno ha giocato le sue carte molto bene con mr. Gazidis in questi mesi. "Si sono incontrati molto bene" si diceva....


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Temo vorrebbe dire che non crede nel progetto



Esatto. Arriva per vincere, se ne va perché non lo può fare con un under 21.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Non mi stupisco, nella società del contrario accade sempre ciò che non dovrebbe accadere.


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, se ancora smobilitiamo la società, il mio ultimo pensiero/preoccupazione è la conferma o meno di Gattuso...



E perché no?
Cosa credete che in caso di conferma Gattuso l'anno prossimo cambierà modo di giocare e sarà più coraggioso? dopo due in anni in cui si è sentito "bravino"?
Ma per favore, è il primo da cacciare, se lo confermano la nostra base, la nostra struttura di gioco sarà sempre la solita, anche se dovessero cambiare 5-6 giocatori (e tranquilli che se avrà voce in capitolo non sarà molto d'accordo).
L'allenatore va cambiato perché avete visto tutti il rapporto che c'è stato tra dirigenza e allenatore quest'anno, non pensate che cambierà una volta cacciato Leo, Gattuso è questo, gran paraculo e basta, piuttosto che valorizzare Castillejo ha fatto giocare Borini, Bakayoko lo ha devastato e insultato più volte, Higuain è scappato subito.
Fosse per lui staremmo ancora giocando con Cutrone, Calha e Suso davanti, purtroppo è stato costretto a cambiare due giocatori altrimenti col cavolo che il brasiliano sarebbe stato inserito subito.


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2019)

non si possono far uscire queste notizie nella settimana decisiva per la champions,spero smentisca a breve


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Aspetto i dettagli per capire meglio.

Prima di trarre conclusioni affrettate invito anche a considerare chi sia Leonardo e come si sia comportato nella sua vita. Sappiamo che ha avuto una proposta della Nazionale Brasiliana.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E perché no?
> Cosa credete che in caso di conferma Gattuso l'anno prossimo cambierà modo di giocare e sarà più coraggioso? dopo due in anni in cui si è sentito "bravino"?
> Ma per favore, è il primo da cacciare, se lo confermano la nostra base, la nostra struttura di gioco sarà sempre la solita, anche se dovessero cambiare 5-6 giocatori (e tranquilli che se avrà voce in capitolo non sarà molto d'accordo).
> L'allenatore va cambiato perché avete visto tutti il rapporto che c'è stato tra dirigenza e allenatore quest'anno, non pensate che cambierà una volta cacciato Leo, Gattuso è questo, gran paraculo e basta, piuttosto che valorizzare Castillejo ha fatto giocare Borini, Bakayoko lo ha devastato e insultato più volte, Higuain è scappato subito.
> Fosse per lui staremmo ancora giocando con Cutrone, Calha e Suso davanti, purtroppo è stato costretto a cambiare due giocatori altrimenti col cavolo che il brasiliano sarebbe stato inserito subito.



Certo che Gattuso è proprio un'ossessione ormai.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Maggio 2019)

È la volta buona che smetto col Milan.
Non per Leonardo, nonostante apprezzi particolarmente sia lui come persona che come fine intenditore di calcio, ma per tutto quello che rappresenterebbe.


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ottimo dai...
> 
> Tutto in mano a Saitama...



Sarebbe meraviglioso


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Non mi voglio pronunciare e trarre inutili conclusioni affrettate, solo che le voci oramai sono insistenti...


----------



## sacchino (20 Maggio 2019)

Normale la proprietà si fida di Gazidis che si fida di altre persone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2019)

Chissà come mai a dimettersi non è l'uomo vero cit.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto i dettagli per capire meglio.
> 
> Prima di trarre conclusioni affrettate invito anche a considerare chi sia Leonardo e come si sia comportato nella sua vita. Sappiamo che ha avuto una proposta della Nazionale Brasiliana.


Se fosse vero e fosse per il motivo a cui alludi, mi aspetto cose inenarrabili. Tipo "leonardiani" dare ragione a Gattuso per il famoso coro... 

Ovviamente aspetto anche io ulteriori informazioni in merito alla notizia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

c'ha più palle lui che tutti gli altri messi assieme.
sono settimane ormai che circola la voce del fatto che è in bilico.
un top come lui non aspetta di venire licenziato ingiustamente, logicamente di possibilità ne ha a manciate e saluta la combricola.

se fosse vero, ci sta bene. rido nel pensare a chi gli darà del traditore o cavolate simili. 
se fosse vero, mi aspetto quelle di maldini a ruota. altrimenti sarebbe una grossa delusione per me.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'ha più palle lui che tutti gli altri messi assieme.
> sono settimane ormai che circola la voce del fatto che è in bilico.
> un top come lui non aspetta di venire licenziato ingiustamente, logicamente di possibilità ne ha a manciate e saluta la combricola.
> 
> ...


Prima di venire da noi ha fatto per 5 anni il commentatore televisivo dopo l'unica e fallimentare esperienza come dirigente di prima fascia... Proprio un top con manciate di possibilità.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Prima di venire da noi ha fatto per 5 anni il commentatore televisivo dopo l'unica e fallimentare esperienza come dirigente di prima fascia... Proprio un top con manciate di possibilità.


Invece il grande Gazidis ha decenni di esperienza vincente con Arsenal la cui bacheca durante il suo regno è diventata stracolma di trofei, o sbaglio?


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Invece il grande Gazidis ha decenni di esperienza vincente con Arsenal la cui bacheca durante il suo regno è diventata stracolma di trofei, o sbaglio?


Cosa c'entra Gazidis? 
Comunque sì, lui ha un curriculum da dirigente di altissimo profilo. E no, il curriculum di un dirigente non si valuta dai trofei, se quello di vincere i trofei non è l'obiettivo che è stato indicato al dirigente.


----------



## Boomer (20 Maggio 2019)

Prima di arrabbiarmi voglio vedere chi sarà il suo eventuale sostituto e l'allenatore.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Prima di arrabbiarmi voglio vedere chi sarà il suo eventuale sostituto e l'allenatore.



Tocca con mano il tuo avatar. Il Milan 2.0 Sassuolo Edition avrà ancora lui in panchina.


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

E chi ci mettono a prendere gli U23? Pantaleo Corvino?


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Tocca con mano il tuo avatar. Il Milan 2.0 Sassuolo Edition avrà ancora lui in panchina.



Tutto fa pensare a questo.


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupisco, nella società del contrario accade sempre ciò che non dovrebbe accadere.



Davvero, se davanti ad una scelta ci sono 5 alternative noi sistematicamente prendiamo la peggiore. Succede da troppo tempo ormai.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Maggio 2019)

Bruttissimo segnale sulla serietà del progetto .


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Prima di arrabbiarmi voglio vedere chi sarà il suo eventuale sostituto e l'allenatore.



Gazidis in pectore ed il "bravino".


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2019)

Se ne va l'unica speranza di rinascere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Prima di venire da noi ha fatto per 5 anni il commentatore televisivo dopo l'unica e fallimentare esperienza come dirigente di prima fascia... Proprio un top con manciate di possibilità.



se va be... sempre a trollare...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2019)

Certo che non fosse vero una smentita non farebbe schifo


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2019)

Se esiste anche una sola possibilità che Leo vada via significa, o che Gattuso rimane, o che non esiste nessun progetto serio di rilancio di questo club. Entrambe le opzioni, soprattutto la prima checchè ne dicano i giniani convinti sono da considerare la nostra tomba.


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

Gli han bloccato Ibra,Fabregas ed Everton (quelli che sappiamo), veleno gli ha bocciato gli acquisti con critiche (Piatek) e panchina fissa (Caldara, Laxalt,castillejo, Paqueta e bakayoko).
Si è chiaramente rotto le palle.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



No problem, abbiamo Rino il bravino (-ino -ino -ino -ino) che all'occorrenza può fare il ds ad interim.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli han bloccato Ibra,Fabregas ed Everton (quelli che sappiamo), veleno gli ha bocciato gli acquisti con critiche (Piatek) e panchina fissa (Caldara, Laxalt,castillejo, Paqueta e bakayoko).
> Si è chiaramente rotto le palle.


Non devi pensare al tuo orticello, gattuso è bravino come allenatore...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> No problem, abbiamo Rino il bravino (-ino -ino -ino -ino) che all'occorrenza può fare il ds ad interim.




visto che è anche un imprenditore, secondo me un giorno potrebbe pure fare fuori Gazzosa, e diventare l'AD ...


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> visto che è anche un imprenditore, secondo me un giorno potrebbe pure fare fuori Gazzosa, e diventare l'AD ...



Io ho un incubo bello forte, Gattuso che preme per il ritorno di Mirabelli.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io ho un incubo bello forte, Gattuso che preme per il ritorno di Mirabelli.



Caro mio, credo che questa sia purtroppo una verità nella mente del nostro allenatore ... come si fa a non desiderare il ritorno di colui che ha trasformato i tuoi sogni in realtà, facendoti diventare l'allenatore strapagato del Milan?

Per me non sarebbe un incubo, ma la catarsi liberatoria, perché smetterei con il Milan e queste cose grottesche. Non ci voglio nemmeno pensare a questa eventualità, andate avanti senza di me ...


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Caro mio, credo che questa sia purtroppo una verità nella mente del nostro allenatore ... come si fa a non desiderare il ritorno di colui che ha trasformato i tuoi sogni in realtà, facendoti diventare l'allenatore strapagato del Milan?
> 
> Per me non sarebbe un incubo, ma la catarsi liberatoria, perché smetterei con il Milan e queste cose grottesche. Non ci voglio nemmeno pensare a questa eventualità, andate avanti senza di me ...



"Rino è un allenadore imbortande, si riparde da quel terzo bosdo di due anni fa..."


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se va be... sempre a trollare...



Cos'ha fatto Leonardo tra il 2013 e il 2018? Commentatore TV e allenatore per qualche mese della squadra turca. Poi?


----------



## Milanista di Milano (20 Maggio 2019)

Sono finiti i Kakà dal Brasile.. nessunissimo dramma, cmq si sapeva che Leonardo è una testa calda mica da poco


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si possono far uscire queste notizie nella settimana decisiva per la champions,spero smentisca a breve



Ma sei sicuro che la società voglia andare in CL?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si possono far uscire queste notizie nella settimana decisiva per la champions,spero smentisca a breve



Ma che devono smentire ? Dai ? È un Tweet .


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2019)

se è vero sogno un Leo che a reti unificate dice tipo :"non posso continuare in una società dove confermano un allenatore indecente..un semianalfabeta che parla l'italiano peggio di me e un omuncolo che per fare il "simpatico" con i tifosi prende per il collo un 60enne e canta insulti sotto la curva"

diventerebbe un idolo totale in un secondo 


(seriamente parlando sarebbe un disastro avesse davvero rescisso…)


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> visto che è anche un imprenditore, secondo me un giorno potrebbe pure fare fuori Gazzosa, e diventare l'AD ...


Anche proprietario, con megasponsorizzazione della pescheria... Pescheria da Rino: la qualità si tocca con mano.


----------



## Boomer (20 Maggio 2019)

La cosa importante ragazzi è che venga silurato Ottuso. Il nostro futuro dipende da questo... Un'altra stagione con lui sarebbe un suicido sportivo ed economico ( nonche mentale ).

Avete visto come gioca il Bologna di Miha? Rispetto a noi sembra il Barca di Guardiola ( non scherzo ) : movimenti senza palla tra le linee, combinazioni continue , scambi di posizione...


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che devono smentire ? Dai ? È un Tweet .



scusa ma ogni giorno veniamo bombardati di queste voci,indiscrezioni,opinioni etc
tanto ci vuole a dire "no,io resto al Milan" ?
guarda io mi accontenterei pure di "parlerò a fine stagione del mio futuro,siamo concentrati sull'obiettivo champions".
santo cielo,un grande club con la comunicazione che neanche in seconda categoria


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche proprietario, con megasponsorizzazione della pescheria... Pescheria da Rino: la qualità si tocca con mano.



oh, e soprattutto ... niente pesce "avvelenato" ...


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro che la società voglia andare in CL?



perché non vorrebbe? per non prendere imbarcate? dai per scontato che non arriveranno rinforzi sul mercato?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> perché non vorrebbe? per non prendere imbarcate? dai per scontato che non arriveranno rinforzi sul mercato?



...non ci capisco molto di FPF ma, a quanto pare, siamo seriamente a rischio di esclusione.


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non ci capisco molto di FPF ma, a quanto pare, siamo seriamente a rischio di esclusione.



ti escluderebbero anche dall'Europa League


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> ti escluderebbero anche dall'Europa League



...si, ma sarebbe più digeribile...


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2019)

Fosse vero sarebbe da spararsi in bocca.
Questi sono capaci di mandare via Leo e tenersi Gattuso...
Un combo tremendo.


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Fosse vero sarebbe da spararsi in bocca.
> Questi sono capaci di mandare via Leo e tenersi Gattuso...
> Un combo tremendo.



Difficilotto l'italiano eh? 
"Una combo tremenda"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2019)

Illeggibile tutto ciò


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Difficilotto l'italiano eh?
> "Una combo tremenda"



Scusa, non vivo in italia e in francese si dice "un combo"


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2019)

dai che torna MIRABELLONE!


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ditemi che non è un sogno!!!!


----------



## earl22 (20 Maggio 2019)

se fosse vero, vediamo chi lo sostituisce. se arrivasse campos non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Route66 (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Leonardo è sulla piazza da diverso tempo ormai e possiamo tranquillamente affermare di conoscerne pregi e difetti senza peccare di presunzione.
Questa notizia non mi sorprenderebbe affatto se fosse vera.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Maggio 2019)

L'unico con le palle.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Francesco Aguillar, giornalista de El Mundo Deportivo, Leonardo avrebbe deciso di rescindere il proprio contratto con il Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Leonardo è uno dei pochi motivi rimasti per avere un briciolo di speranza per il futuro. Se uno ambizioso come lui lascia, sarebbe un pessimo segnale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leonardo è uno dei pochi motivi rimasti per avere un briciolo di speranza per il futuro. Se uno ambizioso come lui lascia, sarebbe un pessimo segnale.



Preghiamo non lasci perché la penso come te al riguardo. Se Leonardo lasciasse sarebbe da ALLARME ROSSO.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Maggio 2019)

io credo ci possa essere qualcosa di vero, ormai le voci mi sembrano troppe.


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Scusa, non vivo in italia e in francese si dice "un combo"


Tranquillo. È maschile anche in italiano.


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leonardo è uno dei pochi motivi rimasti per avere un briciolo di speranza per il futuro. Se uno ambizioso come lui lascia, sarebbe un pessimo segnale.



L'ultima volta che Leonardo ha lasciato il Milan, abbiamo vinto lo scudetto l'anno successivo.


----------

